# [EVDL] Doubler to use 24v contactor coils on 12v



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 13 Feb 2012 at 12:36, Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Basically, it charges a capacitor to 12v
> > when the coil is off. When you switch the coil on, the capacitor is
> ...


----------

